# Replace speaker with what



## kelstian (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a Peerless woofer (831744) that I need to replace. I can not find this exact number anywhere and have contacted several Peerless dealers. The speaker I am needing to replace has dry-rotted but it seems to be a 5.25 or 5.6 inch, 8 Ohm, round, with 4 screw holes, made in Denmark. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

kelstian said:


> I have a Peerless woofer (831744) that I need to replace. I can not find this exact number anywhere and have contacted several Peerless dealers. The speaker I am needing to replace has dry-rotted but it seems to be a 5.25 or 5.6 inch, 8 Ohm, round, with 4 screw holes, made in Denmark. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


generally this is not possible. Speakers are designed for the drivers they have. I suggest you get the driver re-coned instead.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

GeoAli Vintage Speaker Repair Services in Nashville Tennessee can probably repair that Peerless driver.


----------

